

Show HN: Holiday Songs - Send Holiday Songs To Friends - frankdenbow
http://holidaysongs.co/

======
frankdenbow
Hey HN! Put together this site in the past week to let you send holiday songs
to friends. Would love to get some feedback on the concept and things that
would make the experience better. Apologies in advance for the forced FB login
:-)

~~~
zarpwerk
Are there any plans to make this work with Twitter & email?

~~~
frankdenbow
Yep, hope to add login for both of those in the future. Just needed to get
this out soon.

